# The new Skeeter is home



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Come on Thurs. AM. Screw work, I'm going to play with the new toy.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice, like the color


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice - I've considered Skeeter for my next boat as well (got a few years to go though).


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

First Impression of the Skeeter WX1850


> Congrats on the new rig - very sharp! Not like you don't already know, but, you will be very impressed when you get her out on the water. Be sure to leave plenty of feedback for those out there who are looking.


All I can say is WOW! In the interest of objectivity, there are a few cons that I found. However they appear to be more personal preference vs. real issues.

CONS: 
Storage. There appears to be the same amount of storage in the WX1850 as I had in the Crestliner Raptor. There were 9 smaller compartments in the Raptor compared to the 4 huge compartments in the WX1850. I'm kind of a nut about organization so I will be forced to buy some Plano boxes so I can maintain the organization of my gear in the large compartments.

Rod locker. I'm not able to fit as many of my rods in the center rod locker of the WX1850 as I was in the Crestliner. I can get all my rods in both of the WX1850 rod lockers (center and gunwale) so it's not a big issue.

Hole Shot. The Raptor had a 150 Verado. Since the Verado was known for the hole shot power and the Raptor weighed 330# less. That seemed to make that outfit a rocket out of the hole. The WX1850 isn't lacking in the hole shot dept (overall). Just a little perceived difference compared to my old rig.

PROS: Where do I even start.

Looks. I think the pictures speak for themselves.

Ride. Highly impressed with the ride. Today there was a 17 MPH wind out of the SSW with gave Pepin some decent waves. Getting up on plane and running upwind, downwind, cross wind and 1/4ing wind we stayed dry as a bone and felt extremely comfortable when running at 27 - 40 MPH.

Tracking. Even in the wind catching the "high freeboard" and windshield that people feel would be an issue. This thing tracked like a dream.

101# Terrova/I-Pilot. Couple the tracking with the 101 Terrova and I-pilot. I'm at risk for falling asleep when the bite is slow. This setup is extremely plug and play. Set your track and speed. Sit back and wait for the bite with little to no user input. This will make my life so much easier.

I feel comfortable saying I made the right choice. There's no way I could go back to tin now.

I will say coming from a tin boat and roller trailer there is a learning curve when you upgrade to a glass boat with a bunk trailer. I had to drop the boat back into the river three times to get it on the trailer properly.

If any of you guys have been thinking of making a switch like this. Do yourself a favor and take one for a test drive. You won't be sorry.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you considered an Edge plate for your Verado to help on the hole shot?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Have you considered an Edge plate for your Verado to help on the hole shot?


Chris, the Verado was on my last boat and that thing was a rocket. I have the Yammi F150 on this boat. I'm going to start with some custom prop work. A little cupping is in order I believe. Also I've only got 6 hours on the outboard so far, I'm still in the break in period and getting to know the boat. Last night I completely rearranged all the storage and gear to see if that changes the ride, time to plane and top speed.

To be honest with you, I think it's a good hole shot. It's just not the neck snapper I got used to in my last boat.


----------

